# Im going to West Midland Reptile Expo.......



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Im so exicted im going to my first reptile show : victory:

My mother is having the kids maybe even over night as not sure whether to book hotel yet.

Thought I would open this thread as im so exicted :lol2:


POST THREAD IF YOUR GOING TO THE SHOW?????:2thumb:


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

9th august, kidderminster the one i will be at myself as long as not working or broke


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going! Very excited about it! :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Im so exicted im going to my first reptile show : victory:
> 
> My mother is having the kids maybe even over night as not sure whether to book hotel yet.
> 
> ...


Give me shout if need hotels, we've got list together. Might even put it on expo website. 

I am indeed very very excited by this show, coming together now and is going to be immense!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I'll be a-going. My first rep show too :2thumb:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

me going too: victory:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going, already saving lol


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll be kippin behind my tables
regards gaz


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going!

Will anyone be wearing anything special to show yourselves to the rest of us?

Also Zak, I'm getting free entry right? Do I just talk to someone at the entrance or?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*big yellow gecko*

we will be there too !!! 

please pop over and say hi 
or have a chat 

see you all shortly


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

With just over a month to go all we can manage to one page and a bit of people going. Now really guys, considering the calibre of breeders attending i expect better of you.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

me and my bitch are going!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Zak said:


> With just over a month to go all we can manage to one page and a bit of people going. Now really guys, considering the calibre of breeders attending i expect better of you.


Yeah! Raise the roof people. Gonna be awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going, and I think my steps may be haunted by my disapproving father >.<!

I'll give him the slip and get back in the car weighed down with stuff


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

charlottej1983 said:


> me and my bitch are going!


Haha gathered you were going.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> me and my bitch are going!


Ha ha, im your bitch am I?? I think I shall be bringing mine more like!! Cheeky moo, u shall pay!!!:whip::whip:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Ha ha, im your bitch am I?? I think I shall be bringing mine more like!! Cheeky moo, u shall pay!!!:whip::whip:



i shall be holding your wallett... me thinks.....


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> i shall be holding your wallett... me thinks.....


 
Oh yea ryt!! I have bought Ozzie water dragons, loads more ackies, a flat coat!! etc etc lol x x


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be there with Shaun and Nige (cornmorphs) from the corn snake saving scheme, should be a good show :2thumb:


----------



## WillCordon (May 16, 2009)

im going!! willcordon wioll be there(Y)


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

*kidderminster show*

I'm hoping to go too (if work allows) and it will be my first show so really excited . 

chloe x


----------

